# workshop tour



## sunnybob (19 Jun 2020)

I've spent a quarter hour trying to come up with a smart alec comment about this workshop. I cant think of one.

There can not be a better workshop.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBNkCm2-jTY


----------



## flying haggis (19 Jun 2020)

he must spend all of his time keeping it tidy.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW is not enough.

how much money is invested in there????


----------



## sunnybob (19 Jun 2020)

I think there are at least 5 zeros and a couple numbers in front. :roll:


----------



## AJB Temple (19 Jun 2020)

He's basically a tool collector / hoarder. His workshop is his project. Which is fair enough. Hell of a lot of stuff to collect dirt. Interesting video I must admit. I know a couple of classic car guys who have serious workshops in a similar vein, full of top notch kit, cabinets, Snap-On, 3d scanners and all that. But they do it professionally. 

This Dutch guy, who has now taken over the family farm, has my idea of a well planned and well equipped practical workshop for furniture making. It is super clean and smooth and is what I would do if I had the time. He makes high quality workstations for people who make jewellery. 

https://benchworks.be/en/my-projects/system-workshop/


----------



## ScaredyCat (19 Jun 2020)

AJB Temple":3dxi7j3m said:


> This Dutch guy, who has now taken over the family farm, has my idea of a well planned and well equipped practical workshop for furniture making. It is super clean and smooth and is what I would do if I had the time. He makes high quality workstations for people who make jewellery.
> 
> https://benchworks.be/en/my-projects/system-workshop/



He's Belgian and he's stopped doing woodwork now and runs the farm - https://benchworks.be/en/news/i-quit-woodworking/

.


----------



## DBT85 (19 Jun 2020)

AJB Temple":1cqcmcsh said:


> He's basically a tool collector / hoarder. His workshop is his project. Which is fair enough. Hell of a lot of stuff to collect dirt.


Is there any actual evidence of this?

Apart from the fact he is only American with more brooms than bullets.


----------

